# Cleaning Crockery-How?



## diginit (May 20, 2004)

Dug a Ginger Beer with thin brown root marks.Can anyone tell me how to clean this without damaging the glaze?


----------



## Maine Digger (May 20, 2004)

Hi Diginit,  How about *Listerine*??[8D]. Couldn't resist[] I would think any non-abrasive cleaner would work, I know there's some paste cleaners that are used on fiberglass or the bright work on boats that shouldn't hurt the glaze.  How about tooth paste? You are positive those are root marks and not hairline cracks in the glaze right[8|]


----------



## diginit (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Norm,
 I'll give it a shot. the marks are about 1/16 of an inch wide..i was amazed how perfect this bottle is.no calcium,no rust.not even a scrath from being buried. Just roots.Does crockware even get sick?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 21, 2004)

Hey Diginit, I don't believe it does. My buddie pulled a two toned Ginger beer out of the ground a few months ago and it was spotless. All the other glass in that same pit was extreamly sick. Nice finds. Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## bigkitty53 (May 21, 2004)

Diginit,
           you can try soaking your bottle in a bleach solution for a week or so.Whatever doesn't oxidize in that time should be softened enough to wipe/rub off. Don't use toothpaste as most contain mild abrasives that might affect the glaze.As Norm asked,you are sure those are root marks?There's nothing to be done about crazing in the glaze.

 Nice bottle anyway as it is!

 KAT


----------



## IRISH (May 21, 2004)

Stone bottles do get a bit "sick" but not as often as glass,  I use Phosphoric acid to take out stains in stoneware,  it works very well but some colour transfers may fade so best not to use it on multicolour pot lids etc.
 If you buy navil jelly (I think thats the spelling) or most of the auto rust removers they are based on Phosphoric acid,  it's a lot easer to get that way than to get the pure chemical.  I use it at about 10 to 30 percent W/W with water and soak for at least a few weeks with clean water afterwards .


----------



## diginit (May 25, 2004)

Thanks again for all the info guys! Hello big kitty, I hope these are root marks. They are only on one side of the bottle.What do you think?


----------



## Maine Digger (May 25, 2004)

Hi Diginit, when you rub your finger across the marks do they feel raised or indented? Are they rougher than the surounding glaze? Lastly, was the bottle wrapped in roots when found? If they were cracks, I would suspect you could feel them, but if you really want to be sure why don't you check them with a magnifying glass.[]


----------



## bigkitty53 (May 26, 2004)

Diginit,
           As Norm asks,(beat me again![]) do the marks feel indented?And was the bottle wrapped in fine roots? Can't tell for sure by the photo but it looks like it might be a flaw in the glaze.Like paint that's applied too thick and 'split' or cracked as it dried.(Before firing)I don't think those are hairline cracks,their width varies and the colour staining them does not.

 What do your fingers tell you?Are they indented or proud?

 KAT


----------



## diginit (May 29, 2004)

Howdy, and thanks again everyone,
   The bottle feels fairly smooth. No indentions,and the marks don't seem to be raised. Just looks like a stain. The soil was rooty with ivy and the bottle was 14" deep. Not  sure about crazing though. Anyone have any examples?


----------

